# Restock notification 2-24-15



## JBroida (Feb 24, 2015)

Just restocked quite a few items... tons of Gesshin Uraku back in stock, some gesshin combo 1k/6k stones, stone bridges, and more. And, in even better news, even more is on the way 

We should be very shortly receiving our gonbei hammered damascus, gonbei aus-10, suien vc series, and more.


----------



## 420layersofdank (Feb 25, 2015)

Woohooo!!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 25, 2015)

Jon, Just a thought, would be great to see any product that is either genuinely new but restocked items too show up in your "Whats New..." page. 

It just makes it more efficient to see what you've restocked or what is actually new when browsing your site. I personally make it part of my day to visit a few vendors "whats new page." 

We're all big fans of your product selections Jon and having a single place to see updates is very convenient. Just a thought.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 25, 2015)

You can sign up to recieve email notifications for any out of stock product. Thats what I normally do.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 25, 2015)

yeah... that being said, i really hate our new website. We're saving up money to redo it as soon as we can. There are just so many things that make no sense in terms of how it works now. I realize now, that rather than focusing on finding a company than makes great looking sites, we need someone who understands e-commerce.


----------



## daveb (Feb 25, 2015)

It is sometimes a PIA to buy stuff - but I persevere:cool2:


----------

